# [SOLVED] 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardw



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

My specs are:
Gateway nv laptop
Windows 7 home prem 64
Amd 2.0 ghrtz dual core
3gb ddr2 ram
264mb ati graphics
320gb satan HD**

So earlier I made a 30gb fat32 partition from my main hard drive. I wasn't using it much so I decided to erase the 30gb partition and resize my main partition(c) to a bigger size. So with partition wizard I saw that before my c drive and after the re ivory partiions there was about a gig of "unallocated space" so I thought I would use that to make my partition bigger. So with the c drive now taking up the 30 gig partition and the 1 gig of unallocated space, I applied the changes. The computer restarted And partition wizard did it's thing, which took about an hour. All went well until I tried to start the computer: it goes through all the steps untill right before the login screen, where I get a black screen with the mouse, and a popup box saying

*"winvnc error: no password has been set & his machine has been preconfigured to prevent users from setting their own. You must contact a system administrator to configure Winvnc properly"

If I click ok or x the box just stays there. Yes I use a vnc server, but I hadn't changed the settings for it recently. *And I did have a password on it. I have googled the error message and other people have had this problem but not causing the computer not to start. I have a single password pretected user on the computer, and it might be a problem with the computer thinking that user is a limited user.*

Things i have tried:

Booting into safe mode

- gets me jut a black screen with mouse and "thinking mouse" alternating but no popup.*

Running diskchck

-it found some registry errors but it said it fixed them.*

Booting into recovery partition:

-I noticed that the drive letter om my main drive had changed from c to d

-tried to use "check for startup errors" utility: no errors were found

-Used command prompt from recovery console to list disks and I noticed that my recovery partition had changed it's drive letter to c and my main partition was d, so I changed the main back to c and the recovory as b. I rebooted, and still no luck, but now I can't get to recovery console.

Any help will be appreciated, if I forgot to say something, tell me.*
Thanks!*


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*



> I noticed that the drive letter om my main drive had changed from c to d


 that is most likely the problem

What (i think) happened is that the partitions were setup like the following

*fat32 drive-0 partiton-1 (to windows- D
*system partition drive-0 partition-2 (to windows- C

Then when FAT32 was deleted system drive became "drive-0 partition-1" so windows thought it was D:


~~~~~~~~~~
So, you are going to need an installation disk or a recovery disk (as long as it has cmd) to solve the problem


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

Forgive my inexpierience, but how would I go about fixing that with cmd?
I made a "repair disk" that I think I could use. 
So with I would use that diskpart command? I have little to no expierience with using command prompt, and like I said, I already attempted to change it.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

yes, with the diskpart command.


```
diskpart
select disk=0
select partition=1
assign letter=c
```
Note if the last line gives you an error then add a colon ":" after the "C"


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

I used the code, and you were right about the volumes being changed, by my system still can't boot up. 
It says my volumes are set up like so:

volume 0 f repair disk
volume 1 d system reserved
volume 2 c gateway(main disk)
volume 3 e pqservice

what I think might of happened, is that when I used the diskchck utility the drives were messed up and it tried to fix it. Il try running diskchck again.

Edit: no such luck normally or safe mode


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

So, wait, your main disk (to be precise, partition) is labeled as c: and it does not boot?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Edit: go to diskpart again and type "list volume" please post results as best as posssible


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

Yes main partition is c and I used list volume and got this:

volume 0 f repair disk udf DVD-rom 255mb healthy
volume 1 d system reserved ntfs partition 100 mb healthy
*volume 2 c gateway(main disk) ntfs partition 286gb healthy
volume 3 e pqservice ntfs partition 11gb healthy hidden 

Hold on I might have just fixed it by marking my main drive as active(e was active before)......nope no luck


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

Boot into recovery with your Windows 7 DVD or using the recovery partition and see if Windows System Restore can help. If no-go, try System Repair.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

Tried repair: no luck 
tried system restore: it says it can't find my c drive!?!


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

go back to cmd


```
cd C:\
DIR
```
1) Can you access C:\ ?
2) Check if the file "bootmgr" and the folder "Boot" are at the ROOT of C:\

also try "chkdsk"


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

1) yes from cmD I can
2) no I didn't find bootmgr but the boot folder is there. I'm guessing this is somewhat of a big problem. 
3) tried chkdsk found no errors


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

using the "cd" and "dir" command see if you can find it in another drive

then use "xcopy" to move it type "xcopy /?" for help

EDIT: try this command:

```
bootrec /fixboot
```


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

I tried the command you gave, but I am really inexpierienced in cmd so if you could get on some sort of chat server and help me out that would be great
my yahoo is [email protected]


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

what happened when you typed in that (bootrec /fixboot) command?

and, forget the xcopy thing


----------



## Joshpriebe1234 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

Gave up.....system restore to factory default......should of made a backup


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

wait a minute windows does start, but with an error correct?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 7 won't boot after partition resize, drive letters changed (moved from hardware )*

thanks for posting back, glad you got it sorted.

please go to "thread tools" and mark the thread as solved

..Thanks


----------

